# [RISOLTO] Alarm-clock-applet

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti!

Ho notato che nei repository non c'è alarm-clock o alarm-clock-applet per Gnome, esiste qualcosa di simile? (Ho provato a prelevarlo dall'overlay ma mi da errori di compilazione e a questo punto piuttosto che correggerli preferisco trovare qualcosa di più "ufficiale")

GrazieLast edited by UnoSD on Thu Jul 07, 2011 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

da quale overlay e che errore ti da?

----------

## UnoSD

http://gpo.zugaina.org/

E http://pastebin.com/d7LjPBL4.

Questo per la versione 0.2.6, ma non compila nemmeno la 0.3...

----------

## ago

sincronizza l'overlay sunrise e prendilo da li

P.S. quell'ebuild è datato 2009, impara a distingure la roba fresca da quella non aggiornata  :Wink: 

----------

## UnoSD

Non ci avevo fatto caso! È anche il primo che ti esce se cerchi "portage overlay"; pensavo fosse aggiornato!

Comunque posso anche solo scaricare l'ebuild singolo ed utilizzarlo, vero?

----------

## ago

in quel caso devi scaricare anche la cartella files con la patch, se vuoi una soluzione non ingolfante clonati l'overlay in tmp e fai una copia della cartella che ti interessa nel tuo overlay locale  :Wink: 

----------

## UnoSD

```
PORTDIR=/cartellachemipiace emerge --sync
```

?

Come faccio ad aggiungere l'overlay di quel Sunrise?

PORTAGE_OVERLAY="CHE INDIRIZZO?"

----------

## ago

in modo molto grezzo  :Very Happy: 

```
cd /tmp

mkdir sunrise

git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise.git sunrise

cp sunrise/cartellaCheTiInteressa /usr/local/portage
```

Questo implica che futuri aggiornamenti non ti saranno segnalati, quindi vedi se è di tua convenienza

----------

## UnoSD

Nisba:

```
Cloning into sunrise...

fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
```

Degli aggiornamenti futuri non mi importa, tanto è giusto una sveglietta!! Al limite lo faccio manualmente...

----------

## ago

hai la porta git chiusa?

----------

## UnoSD

Niente firewall.

----------

## ago

anche io ottengo lo stesso errore, ci sarà qualche problema temporaneo..riprova più tardi o a questo punto copiatelo a mano ceh fai prima  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UnoSD

Eh, si, in fondo ha una sola patch!! La patch la metto nella cartella dell'ebuild/files così come c'è nel browser del sito?

----------

## UnoSD

Mi rispondo da solo: SI!

Tutto risolto, grazie mille!

----------

## UnoSD

Ma non c'è un applet sveglia/promemoria nell'albero principale? Mi sembra strana come cosa! Sono io che non ne conosco il nome?

----------

## ago

```
* dev-php/Horde_Alarm

     Available versions:  [M]~1.0.2 [M]~1.0.4

     Homepage:            http://www.horde.org/

     Description:         Horde alarm libraries

* gnome-extra/alarm-clock-applet

     Available versions:  ~0.2.6[2] ~0.3.1-r1[1] ~0.3.1-r1[11]

     Homepage:            http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/

     Description:         A fully-featured alarm clock for your GNOME panel

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* gnome-extra/alarm-clock                                                                                                                                                           

     Available versions:  ~0.2.5[4] ~0.9.17[8]                                                                                                                                      

     Homepage:            http://alarm-clock.54.pl                                                                                                                                  

     Description:         Alarm Clock is a personal alarm clock applet for the Gnome panel.                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* kde-base/kalarm                                                                                                                                                                   

     Available versions:                                                                                                                                                            

        (3.5)   3.5.10[6] ~3.5.10-r1[6]                                                                                                                                             

        (4)     4.4.11.1-r1 4.7.4 4.8.1 ~4.8.2 **4.8.49.9999!m!t[5] **9999!m!t[5]                                                                                                   

        {aqua arts debug elibc_FreeBSD +handbook kdeprefix}                                                                                                                         

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/                                                                                                                                       

     Description:         Personal alarm message, command and email scheduler for KDE                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* media-plugins/gmpc-alarm                                                                                                                                                          

     Available versions:  0.20.0 11.8.16 **9999[7] {nls}                                                                                                                            

     Homepage:            http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/GMPC_PLUGIN_ALARM                                                                                                              

     Description:         A GMPC plugin for alarm timer action.                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* media-plugins/xmms-alarm [12]                                                                                                                                                     

     Available versions:  *0.3.5 0.3.6 ~0.3.7                                                                                                                                       

     Homepage:            http://www.snika.uklinux.net/index.php?show=xmms-alarm                                                                                                    

     Description:         An alarm plugin for XMMS                                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* x11-misc/alarm-clock                                                                                                                                                              

     Available versions:  ~1.2.4[2] ~*1.4.3[9]                                                                                                                                      

     Homepage:            http://www.alarm-clock.pl/                                                                                                                                

     Description:         Small alarm panel applet for GNOME/GTK desktop environments.                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                    

* x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm                                                                                                                                                       

     Available versions:  **9999[3] ~9999[10] {doc nls}

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/

     Description:         A module to set Alarms in Enlightenment 17

[1] "sunrise" /var/lib/layman/sunrise

[2] "dev-zero" layman/dev-zero

[3] "enlightenment" layman/enlightenment

[4] "ikelos" layman/ikelos

[5] "kde" layman/kde

[6] "kde-sunset" layman/kde-sunset

[7] "mpd" layman/mpd

[8] "piczu" layman/piczu

[9] "purak" layman/purak

[10] "sabayon" layman/sabayon

[11] "sunrise" layman/sunrise

[12] "xmms-zombie" layman/xmms-zombie

Found 8 matches.

```

----------

## UnoSD

Sono tutti quanti in overlay! Io mi domandavo come mai non ce ne fosse uno nell'albero principale.

P.s. kalarm è per KDE, per GNOME o uno generico a quanto pare davvero non c'è!

----------

## ago

Chiedi a i maintainer di gnome..

----------

## UnoSD

Ok! Grazie!

Ora vado a vedere chi sono e mando un'email!

----------

